# AAI - Alcoa Inc.



## vishalt (9 April 2008)

Well Alcoa has listed on the ASX, I didn't know that! Part of the Dow 30 and a very volatile performer but a takeover target. 

Currently trading at $46 while offering piss dividends of 70c a year, wow!

I'd buy it if it gets around to $20/$25 as this share has had terrible luck breaking all-time highs.


----------



## rub92me (9 April 2008)

It's listed but is doesn't appear to be tradable. Zero buyers and sellers. So maybe stick in a buy order for 10 cents and hope someone fatfingers a trade and sells on market :


----------



## WhitsundaysWoman (20 April 2010)

Greetings,

Absolute newbie here, so, be gentle.

Any opinions on Alcoa's current state of affairs?

Thank you!

WhitsundaysWoman


----------



## 3aq1e (7 November 2010)

Any thoughts about this share, seems to rising again..


----------



## System (19 October 2016)

On October 17th, 2016, Alcoa Inc. (AAI) was removed from the ASX's official list in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11 pursuant to the Company's request for removal from official quotation and the timetable set out in the Company's announcement dated 5 October 2016.


----------

